# Found the Coyote Den!



## mrjbigfoot (Apr 19, 2005)

Took a little hike yesterday, into the wooded area next to where I got all the great pictures & videos of the coyote and I believe I found their den in a big brush pile!


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Did you nuke it ??


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

Time for some Kerosene water balloons and a good old fashioned flaming arrow.


----------



## Mourichio (May 9, 2015)

Nice photos!


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Mr.bigfoot-could that be a Sasquatch den? Haha Had to say it!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Thanks for posting all the great pics.


----------

